# Streamline - Umwandlung von psd in vektor ...



## Jersey (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

habe mir eben die testversion von streamline istalliert und versucht eine photoshop datei (ein logo) in ein vektorbild zu konvertieren. meiner meinung nach ist das toootal fehlgeschlagen ...  

Ich hab hier drei screenshots gemacht wie ich des gemacht hab. vielleicht hab ich ja nur etwas vergessen ... ;-) Oder das Programm ist einfach etwas überfordert ...  Screenshots 

Vielen Dank für Tipps!

Jersey


----------



## Matthias_I (5. Dezember 2003)

Es reicht nicht es einfach zu vektorisieren. 
Wenn dann mußt Du die Anzahl der Vektoren erhöhen, dass würde das Ergebnis näher an das Original bringen. Das Probleme bleibt aber, dass die Schrift nicht als Schrift erkannt wird, sondern als Form.

Um das zu Umgehen.... ist mein Tipp in Illustrator das Ganze als JPG einladen und dann nachzeichnen, den Text eintippen, der Vorteil die Schrift ist gestochen scharf weil TrueTypeFont.

Matthias


----------



## Jersey (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Die schrift ist ja auch wenger das problem. die kann ich ja auch später in illu tippen. was für mich wichtig ist, ist deser effekt, den das logo hat. und dieses muster. denn das soll beibehalten werden. 

weißt du ob es eine möglichkeit mit freehand mx gibt?


----------

